# The Bible is not historical...



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

sources:

Strong's Concordance

Dr. Sandra Day

Clint Richardson

What do I mean?

So many arguments, confrontations, dead ends over the most talked about, read, and printed book in all of history.

Unfortunately it has been translated numerous times and the translation into English is, in my opinion, the major source of confusion.

So confusing, in fact, that Mr. Strong had to spend many years of his life developing a concordance that would direct its readers back to the original Hebrew and Greek.

Without spending an extraneous amount of time copying and pasting from Strong's, I will merely put out some translations back to the original Hebrew...

Adam: a commoner, a lowman

Eve:  lifegiver

Eden:  pleasure

Serpent: enchantment or experience

Cain: spear or lance

Able: emptiness, vanity, transitory, unsatisfactory

Moses: lawgiver

Abraham: father of nations

David: loving

Soloman: peaceful

Joseph: a group of 7 isrealites.


These words are not Names; they are ideas, concepts, expressions, emotions, states of mind.

In other words; there was no Moses historically, nor a Soloman, nor a David, on and on...


Think of Aesop's Fables.

Think of Hanzel and Gretel.  The point of the story is the moral or lesson..what is it attempting to teach or convey.  One cannot go out into the world and find Hanzel and Gretel, because they dont exist.  They are merely used to tell the story, convey the message, or teach a lesson.

That is the point of the Bible.  It is a collection of stories meant to convey a lesson, moral...a teaching. Sometimes it wishes to convey an Act of Nature(God), such as the flooding of the Earth.

It is not until we get to the New Testament that one can possibly argue the historical existence of the main characters involved.

But the main character is indeed an IDEA.  An Exemplary Figure.  That is why it takes four different authors and four different books to convey what the Ideal Man would say, would do...how would he act, how would he behave.  One cannot find Jesus historically because Jesus is an Idea.  It is the example set for us to follow.  All four gospels are somewhat different from one another...The Sermon on the Mount is only found in Mathew.  This is because four different points of view, using somewhat known information, are conveyed from four different sources.  Arguably a single source of characterature is used which ties all four together(I believe scholars refer to this as source Q).  Regardless, the Bible is about Natural Law, and lessons on what happens when certain decisions are made...whether those decisions lead to positive outcomes, or negative ones.

The purpose of the Bible is to convey...to teach...it is not historical in the sense of its Characters. It is historical in the sense of the Forces of Nature, and the Nature of Mankind itself.  It is not a Religion.  But people have turned it into such.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-09-23 18:13:08Reaction Score: 2


I'm inclined to agree in general, but good luck proving it, especially specific interpretations. There are a variety of studies done that attempt to retranslate the Bible and personally, it's difficult for me to discern which are of more value than the others. And this is just basically considering what words mean in isolation, to say nothing of how one would evaluate the deeper meaning, especially lacking the particular cultural context of the time. And then, it is hard to say how old the Bible is, let alone the stories recorded. However it's been around long enough and most importantly, believed in enough that elements that prove its historical veracity have been willed into existence. How many times has it been, is, or will be the time of Revelations?

It seems like an error to treat the Bible as anything more than another document written by man, but it also seems like an error to dismiss it as a just another document. What the Bible is really is probably the biggest, most convoluted, possibly overrated and underrated historical study, in both the mainstream and alternative fields.


----------

